# Canadian Medical



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, we are hoping to immigrate to Canada, I've got questions, and lots of them lol!
Hw in depth is the medical and do we all (us and the children?) have to have them. My only question regarding that side of things is that my eldest is suffering temp with depression, and has self harmed, although not for 2 years, he's 19? What exactly is involved in having the medical?
We have an appointment to start the ball rolling with an immigration lawyer on April 13th, I was suprised that I had to get the boys passports ready, so early in the process?
Can anyone advise me of what the whole process is, on their evaluation sheet, we scored 72, which we understand is a pass on the points system.
So I guess i would appreciate if anyone can help me with my question, and a whole bag of patience pleeeeeeease lol!!:ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The medical is to determine that no family member has a condition/illness that would place a financial strain on the Canadian medical systems. All members of the family need to have one. It would consist of x-rays and a full medical exam including blood tests. I doubt your son would be affected by his depression. Is he being medicated for it?
What do you/spouse do for livings? If one of your occupations is on THE LIST of 29 deemed essential to Canada's present needs you could apply for PR (Permanent Resident) status and be in Canada within 6-9 months. If not then you will need to find an employer willing to apply to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you. This is known as a LMO (Labour Market opinion) and would give the applicant a TWP (Temporary Work Permit).
You should read Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada and the application is also there.
Good Luck with your future plans.


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thats really helpful, thanks!
i work as a medical receptionist and my partner, he is the regional manager for Bradfords Building Supplies, managing 3 shops.
We're all in good health reallym my Son's problem has come from his father being violent, he wasn't born with mental health issues.
love to hear any more helpful advice x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jeesica2005 said:


> Thats really helpful, thanks!
> i work as a medical receptionist and my partner, he is the regional manager for Bradfords Building Supplies, managing 3 shops.
> We're all in good health reallym my Son's problem has come from his father being violent, he wasn't born with mental health issues.
> love to hear any more helpful advice x


I hope you'll forgive me for being brutally frank with you but you are going to find your path to Canada a very difficult and rocky one. Neither of your occupations are on THE LIST, consequently you will need to have pre-arranged employment and find an employer willing to apply for the LMO. This will be a very difficult thing to do. 
Have you ever visited Canada and do you have any notion where you would like to settle? As I'm sure you know this is a vast country covering 6 time zones. Why do you wish to immigrate to here? If you enjoy a good lifestyle in the UK what would encourage you to leave that for such an unknown situation. The cost of living here is much on a par with the UK so no big difference there. Oh sure, we have bigger houses and lots of space but one can't eat houses and space.
I enjoy a very good lifestyle here but I've been here many years and came when immigration was much easier. I don't want to throw water on your dream but would say to examine very carefully why you want to embark on this adventure.


----------

